
Show HN: 30 seconds of interviews - octosphere
https://30secondsofinterviews.org/
======
abhiminator
This is a very interesting concept. I especially love the ability to sort-by
expertise.

I feel adding more content to the platform (the security topic has just ONE
question, for example) would make it more formidable for places like schools
and other institutions.

